# Any feed through lug panels with more than 8/16?



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

VitalJuice said:


> Both Siemens and SquareD make a feed through lug panel, but they are both 8/16 panels. Any reason for such a small number of spaces?
> 
> Does any make anything bigger?
> 
> I know you can get add-on lugs but they cost as much as the panel itself.


Yes, I got a spare pole service on my property 200a with a greater number of feed-through but breaker spaces, I believe 40 but need to check that again. it's a 3r panel. IIRC it's 40 full space but not sure the brand. Will get photos andspecifics after 9/13.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

VitalJuice said:


> Both Siemens and SquareD make a feed through lug panel, but they are both 8/16 panels. Any reason for such a small number of spaces?
> 
> Does any make anything bigger?
> 
> I know you can get add-on lugs but they cost as much as the panel itself.


You are looking at this backwards. Those are small panels meant to be used for outbuildings or small sub panels like pools. The slots won’t accept larger breakers and the feed through current ratings are also low. These things are meant for trailers and garages.

A better approach is to use a bigger main than you need. So say you have a 200 A service. If you put in a 200 A panelboard you might be limited to 100 A feeder breakers. But if you put in a 400 A panel with a 200 A main now you get access to much larger feeder breakers. Just pay attention to the rules about series ratings, if you had say a 200 A main and 200 A feeder breakers the feeder breakers are effectively little more than switches.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Around here they are called a farm panel. We are mostly rural with meters out at the poles. The panel only has a few spaces because it’s used to feed outbuildings, the well, and maybe a garage.


----------



## VitalJuice (Sep 12, 2021)

backstay said:


> Around here they are called a farm panel. We are mostly rural with meters out at the poles. The panel only has a few spaces because it’s used to feed outbuildings, the well, and maybe a garage.


Yes, that's what customer wants. Rural area, going to have a house and a shop. Wants a single 320a meter to avoid the ever increasing monthly socket charge for two meters. Wants a power center separate from both the house and the shop, in case something happens to one, the other still has power. 

Customer wants to come out of the meter socket into 2 feed through lug panels. Then 1 to house and 1 to shop. in each panel space 1/3 will have SPD, 2/4 will have generator back feed breaker. Then there's 2 spaces for the well, 1 for sewage lift, 2 for 50amp RV.

So that's 13 of the 16 total spaces already used. I could add a sub panel for future expansion, but that seems silly.


----------



## VitalJuice (Sep 12, 2021)

paulengr said:


> You are looking at this backwards. Those are small panels meant to be used for outbuildings or small sub panels like pools. The slots won’t accept larger breakers and the feed through current ratings are also low. These things are meant for trailers and garages.
> 
> A better approach is to use a bigger main than you need. So say you have a 200 A service. If you put in a 200 A panelboard you might be limited to 100 A feeder breakers. But if you put in a 400 A panel with a 200 A main now you get access to much larger feeder breakers. Just pay attention to the rules about series ratings, if you had say a 200 A main and 200 A feeder breakers the feeder breakers are effectively little more than switches.


Unless you know something I don't, that option seems to be horribly expensive. A 400a panel, not a 2x200 runs into the thousands, plus another 2x300 or so for a pair of 200amp breakers.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

VitalJuice said:


> Yes, that's what customer wants. Rural area, going to have a house and a shop. Wants a single 320a meter to avoid the ever increasing monthly socket charge for two meters. Wants a power center separate from both the house and the shop, in case something happens to one, the other still has power.
> 
> Customer wants to come out of the meter socket into 2 feed through lug panels. Then 1 to house and 1 to shop. in each panel space 1/3 will have SPD, 2/4 will have generator back feed breaker. Then there's 2 spaces for the well, 1 for sewage lift, 2 for 50amp RV.
> 
> So that's 13 of the 16 total spaces already used. I could add a sub panel for future expansion, but that seems silly.


I’d put it in. You still have two spaces for a sub and maybe it won’t be you.


----------

